# The Painter



## Dove (Jun 21, 2005)

> Wayne the Painter
> 
> There was a tradesman, a painter called Wayne, who was very interested
in making a penny where he could, so he often would thin down paint to
make it go a wee bit further.
> 
> As it happened, he got away with this for some time, but eventually
the Baptist Church decided to do a big restoration job on the painting
of one of their biggest buildings. Wayne put in a bid, and because his
price was so low, he got the job.
> 
> And so he set to erecting the trestles and setting up the planks, and
buying the paint and, yes, I am sorry to say, thinning it down with
turpentine.
> 
> Well, Wayne was up on the scaffolding, painting away, the job nearly 
> completed when suddenly there was a horrendous clap of thunder, and 
> the sky opened, the rain poured down,
> 
> washing the thinned paint from all over the church and knocking Wayne
clear off the scaffold to land on the lawn among the gravestones,
surrounded by telltale puddles of the thinned and useless paint.
> 
> Wayne was no fool. He knew this was a judgment from the Almighty, so
he got on his knees and cried: "Oh, God! Forgive me! What should I do?"
> 
> And from the thunder, a mighty voice spoke...
> 
> (you're going to love this)
> 
> 
> 
> "Repaint! Repaint! And thin no more!"
>


----------

